# hows my hood raise up?



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

anyone have any idea how the hood comes off on a 2755? i know the exhaust pipes slide off. and looks like their is a button. ican get it to raise up about a inch on one side. Does it come straight off or just one side raises up. Does the gas cap need to come off also?


----------

